# Blue Sky Brewing Company



## twanger1994 (Apr 19, 2010)

Genuine Basement Brewed!!!

This Batch of Wendy's Blond Ale was brewed for a party in about a month for the return of an Air Force pilot in Iraq... 



Coming soon to your local liquor store soon!!!


----------

